# DoorDash is so cheap.



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Got an order that showed $6.86 for delivery in DTLA street away from restaurant went there, got food started nav and it turned out address was not detecting properly it was showing same address for delivery as for pick-up because customer specified addres with 1/2 at the end and DoorDash app bugged out.

I google mapped location and it was in El Monte which is another city 15 miles away in middlle of nowhere, its close to hour drive to get there and hour or more to get back. \

So called customer to confirm she said - please cancel this makes no sense to drive that much to deliver.

I contacted DoorDash to explain what happen and what i hear from them.

We will add $3.14 to your delivery fee if you complete this delivery, i was like WHAT the @#!$, a total of $10 for 2 hours?!
NO WAY MAN i been doing this for too long to know when i am getting a RAW DEAL.

It was peak hour orders were popping like crazy, soon as they canceled that order i instantly got another one that like 5 minute drive, if i would have went that far i would loose so much time and unearned money, and all they offer is $3.14 what a cheapos.

They made me return food to restaurant and they sent another person to get it.

I did not even get the food, however they paid me 50% of delivery fee for that order, whatever...


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

The support staff is over seas $3 is like half a days pay. Sounds like a lot to them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I wonder if any driver was desperate enough to have delivered it for that awful pay. 

Glad you at least got some pay for it.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

DD sends you personal text messages? I only get the ones that I am unable to reply to


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Aways negotiate pay.


----------

